# Help required on RPL



## Bhaskiidon (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm filling up my RPL form and stuck at a point of filling out the Essential Core ICT Knowledge. What should be written on either of these topics.

Topic 1.	ICT Professional Knowledge 
Sub Topics are -
a.	Ethics
b.	Professional Expectations
c.	Teamwork Concepts and Issues
d.	Communication
e.	Societal Issues 

Topic 2.	ICT Problem Solving 
Sub Topics are - 
a.	Modelling Methods
b.	Processes to understand problems
c.	Methods and tools for handling abstraction	


Any help would be appreciated from System administrator perspective.


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi
I had done my RPL based on ICT BA, yours is SA . However, don't think there should be any difference around ICT professional knowledge areas. On the same lines, you need to build on the ICT problem solving areas. I had skipped this though..since you are required to select only one topic from Essential Core ICT Knowledge and one topic from the General ICT Knowledge

Topic 1.	ICT Professional Knowledge 
Sub Topics are -
a.	Ethics 
Mention the business ethics followed in your organisation and which are applicable to you.
b.	Professional Expectations
Dealing with people and stakeholders, vendors and expected behavior to be displayed by you.
c.	Teamwork Concepts and Issues
Day to day dealing with subordinates, seniors and peers.
d.	Communication
Relevant mode of communication applicable to your organisation or any training which you may have received around effective communication.
e.	Societal Issues 

Talk about your knowledge and experience around various issues faced in general around your profession. 
For e.g. you could mention your understanding around threats related to your profession, malpractices, data protection and customer issues.

Topic 2.	ICT Problem Solving 
Sub Topics are - 
a.	Modelling Methods
b.	Processes to understand problems
c.	Methods and tools for handling abstraction


----------

